# would you attend a show with no animal sales?



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

just a hypothetical question that has been rolling around my head for a while. i have been thinking on how much i would like to see shows for exotics in general that are geared around a day out. the kind of show where breeder could turn up with a couple of examples of their prize animals to show off. the breeders could be taking orders and things but actual sales taking place (could be quite good if its done in winter as breeders could get a feel for how much interest there is in a given species and decide if its worth pairing that year). which would encourage people to bring along vivs that really show off adult animals and their care. maybe having a couple of short talks by keepers on good husbandry/unusual animals/decor techniques things like that. 
i would personally much rather attend something that is more of a day out. something where people can actually see full grown animals that interest them and be able to think on whether they actually want one or talk to keepers about them. the kind of place where people could be enthusiastic rather just playing the salesman. 
i feel like that would be more appealing to the general public. parents whose kids are keen on the idea could attend and see what is likely to be involved without the hard sell being put on. could even have a car boot style used market too so that exotics people could come together and find kit (like autojumbles for classic vehicles). could encourage shops and manufacturers to come along too. plus it can be be about all exotics, not just reptiles. 

not saying its something i would want to organise, i am just curious. part of me thinks that people would have much more fun, part of me thinks it would be very hard to get people to come without the prospect of selling animals on the day. it would also be much harder for the anti's to cause problems if there are no sales and people are using show off enclosures. 

so would you attend something like that? as a breeder/vendor or as joe public?


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

I would be interested in people’s feedback on this as it’s something SRAS may look into organising.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally I would not have much interest in such an event, but I struggle with the idea of shows myself these days and I'd be nervous about possible biosecurity issues, plus I don't really mingle socially much within the hobby.

On the other hand, I think a lot of people _would_ attend and, as long as you ensured there was a big diversity of species (not all just Royals, Beardies and Leopard geckos) you could get good turn outs of people that want to see species they do not keep themselves.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I love this idea overall, and its something I have thought I'd like to see for some time. Unfortunately, the likes of the IHS will never go for it, but if its a strictly no sales event, then it wouldn't really need to be run by a society to be within any laws.

The only issue I would see as a potential problem would be if people would require an AAL to display the animals there. It may come down to a council decision as to if they would need it. Do Crufts contestants need one for their shows?

I personally would love to see it run as a massive educational event, showing people how different animals would need different size enclosures and the likes (Like SRAS used to do at donny, with the tape showing how big a retic would truly need, for example), perhaps some shows of how to setup enclosures, even a competition to develop a naturalistic setup under certain parameters, so people can compete through the day (this is something I ran by the IHS once, and was more than willing to throw money at when we had our business, providing vivs, equipment, plants etc and then auctioning off the enclosures for charity later on)

Failing the ability to do that kind of show, I would like to see more educational displays incorporated into the IHS show, so its not just a massive market place with a token 'best snake' selection to appease whomever that is supposed to appease.

I do feel this may be something SRAS could pull off quite successfully @Crablet , out of most people I know, you're best placed for something like this.

For the OP, if you're not aware of the AHH/BHS Conferences at Drayton Manor, take a look at attending these. They're more of a sit down presentation over 3 days, no animals allowed, but they're fascinating for furthering your knowledge and there is always a tour of the Drayton Manor Zoo, which is an incredible facitlity.


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> I love this idea overall, and its something I have thought I'd like to see for some time. Unfortunately, the likes of the IHS will never go for it, but if its a strictly no sales event, then it wouldn't really need to be run by a society to be within any laws.
> 
> The only issue I would see as a potential problem would be if people would require an AAL to display the animals there. It may come down to a council decision as to if they would need it. Do Crufts contestants need one for their shows?
> 
> ...


As far as I understand, exhibitors would not require an AAL to show their animals if they make no money from doing so on the day. Only business that take a payment for showing animals need a licence to do so.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

indeed there would need to be some careful management of biosecurity. it would need to be a balancing act. for example, the best practise would be for the display animals to have a clean bill of health from a vet. possibly a good opportunity to encourage and advertise a fecal exam service. could have rules that the public are not to touch animals. then get in one of the "animal experience" businesses to do a more hands on section. that way the risk of direct cross contamination would be reduced.
it would also need careful planning over arrangement. wouldn't want to have a big old retic getting wound up from being next to a stand with rats on it all day.

i think this format would suit people who breed the more unusual species much more than the standards. even more so with the many species which are reputably very charismatic and enjoyable but are less eye catching (diones for example, or sand snakes). at places like doncaster you could be as enthusiastic as you like but people can usually only actually _see_ a hatchling, which are almost always nervous or defensive by nature and sometimes look very different to an adult (eg. russian rats). having an adult that people could see and watch how they engage with a keeper might be more appealing.

i would really love something like this to be general. so many people dont realise that hamsters/rabbits/fish etc are also exotics. if we could be getting the whole of the exotics community together it would be much more of a force to be reckoned with when it comes to legislation. plus it would do good to water down the perception of the term "exotic" away from just reptiles and inverts in the public view. people could just see that reptiles can be just as good as a pet as a ferret or rabbit.



Tarron said:


> For the OP, if you're not aware of the AHH/BHS Conferences at Drayton Manor, take a look at attending these. They're more of a sit down presentation over 3 days, no animals allowed, but they're fascinating for furthering your knowledge and there is always a tour of the Drayton Manor Zoo, which is an incredible facitlity.


i have seen this. i was was on the verge of going this year but for several reasons couldnt make it. maybe next time i will be in a better spot.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting. I remember years ago going to Surrey Reptiles shop/warehouse in Hersham and going upstairs to look at the animals. It was very informative and quite an eye opener to see just how large some would grow.


----------

